# Own “The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies” on Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack, 2-Disc DVD Special Edition and Digital HD on March 24th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“Frenetic, gripping, ridiculous and solemn at all the right places – the geek blockbuster of the year.”

— Michael Calia, The Wall Street Journal



*THE HOBBIT: THE BATTLE OF THE FIVE ARMIES*

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAY 3D COMBO PACK, BLU-RAY COMBO PACK, 2-DISC DVD SPECIAL EDITION and DIGITAL HD ON MARCH 24 FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray and Digital HD include

“Recruiting the Five Armies,” “Completing Middle-earth,” “The Last Goodbye” and “New Zealand: Home of Middle-earth, Part 3”



Burbank, CA, February 17, 2015 – The adventures of Bilbo Baggins come to an epic conclusion in “The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies,” a production of New Line Cinema and Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Pictures (MGM), arriving onto Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD on March 24 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment. From Academy Award®-winning* filmmaker Peter Jackson comes “The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies,” the third in a trilogy of films adapting the enduringly popular masterpiece The Hobbit, by J.R.R. Tolkien. 



In “The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies,” Ian McKellen returns as Gandalf the Grey, with Martin Freeman in the central role of Bilbo Baggins, and Richard Armitage as Thorin Oakenshield. The international ensemble cast is led by Evangeline Lilly, Luke Evans, Lee Pace, Benedict Cumberbatch, Billy Connolly, James Nesbitt, Ken Stott, Aidan Turner, Dean O’Gorman, Graham McTavish, Stephen Fry and Ryan Cage. The film also stars Cate Blanchett, Ian Holm, Christopher Lee, Hugo Weaving, Orlando Bloom, Mikael Persbrandt, Sylvester McCoy, Peter Hambleton, John Callen, Mark Hadlow, Jed Brophy, William Kircher, Stephen Hunter, Adam Brown, John Bell, Manu Bennett and John Tui. 



The screenplay for “The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies” is by Fran Walsh & Philippa Boyens & Peter Jackson & Guillermo del Toro, based on the novel by J.R.R. Tolkien. Jackson also produced the film, together with Carolynne Cunningham, Zane Weiner and Fran Walsh. The executive producers are Alan Horn, Toby Emmerich, Ken Kamins and Carolyn Blackwood, with Philippa Boyens and Eileen Moran serving as co-producers. 



“The Hobbit” Trilogy tells a continuous story set in Middle-earth 60 years before “The Lord of the Rings,” which Academy Award®-winning filmmaker Peter Jackson and his team brought to the big screen in the blockbuster trilogy that culminated with the Oscar®-winning “The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King.”



“The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies” will be available on Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack for $44.95, Blu-ray Combo Pack for $44.95 and 2-disc DVD Special Edition for $28.98. The Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack features the theatrical version of the film in 3D hi-definition, hi-definition and standard definition; the Blu-ray Combo Pack features the theatrical version of the film in hi-definition on Blu-ray; and the DVD features the theatrical version in standard definition. All versions include a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet. Fans can also own “The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies” via purchase from digital retailers.



SYNOPSIS



“The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies” brings to an epic conclusion the adventure of Bilbo Baggins (Martin Freeman), Thorin Oakenshield (Richard Armitage) and the Company of Dwarves. The Dwarves of Erebor have reclaimed the vast wealth of their homeland, but now must face the consequences of having unleashed the terrifying Dragon, Smaug, upon the defenseless men, women and children of Lake-town. 



As he succumbs to dragon-sickness, the King Under the Mountain, Thorin Oakenshield, sacrifices friendship and honor in search for the legendary Arkenstone. Unable to help Thorin see reason, Bilbo is driven to make a desperate and dangerous choice, not knowing that even greater perils lie ahead. An ancient enemy has returned to Middle-earth. Sauron, the Dark Lord, has sent forth legions of Orcs in a stealth attack upon the Lonely Mountain. 



As darkness converges on their escalating conflict, the races of Dwarves, Elves and Men must decide – unite or be destroyed. Bilbo finds himself fighting for his life and the lives of his friends as five great armies go to war. 



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies” Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack and 2-Disc DVD Special Edition contain the following special features:

· Recruiting the Five Armies

· Completing Middle-earth

· The Last Goodbye: Behind the Scenes

· The Last Goodbye Music Video

· New Zealand: Home of Middle-earth, Part 3











DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



On March 24, “The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies” will be available for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on their favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Target Ticket, Vudu, Xbox and others. “The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies” will also be available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET

Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, Target Ticket, VUDU and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack $44.95

Blu-ray Combo Pack $44.95

2-disc DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: March 24, 2015

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Brazilian Portuguese, Parisian French

3D BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Brazilian Portuguese, Parisian French, Hungarian, Polish

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Brazilian Portuguese, Parisian French

3D BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Brazilian Portuguese, Parisian French, Bulgarian, Hungarian, Polish, Romanian

Running Time: 144 minutes

Rating: Rated PG-13 by the MPAA for extended sequences of intense fantasy action violence, and frightening images. 

DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have had mine on pre-order for months now, at amazon. Looking forward to another great film.


----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)

I never did get to see this in theatre, I'll rent it on demand first and then buy the extended trilogy once it comes out eventually. I'm not doing the same thing as LOTR, I owned the DVDs, extended DVDs, Blurays, and extended blurays.


----------

